# المنتديات الأدبية > منتدى الشعر والنثر > منتدى الشعر والخواطر المنقوله >  >  شعر في مدح الاب

## عاشقه ال محمد

*احترت في مدحك يامن فيه ارفع الراسيـابـوي يـــا شـيــخ الصـقـيـه وفـخـرهـا**ما شفت الجبل يهتـز مـن ريـح نسنـاسمثـل الجبـل يـابـوي مــا يـهـزك غبـرهـا**فــخــري بــبــوي ابــــد مــالــه قــيــاسالكـل يشـورك يابـو فهـد وتحـل صعبـهـا**انــا اشـهـد انــك يـابـوي سـيــد الـنــاسومــن زعـلـك يـابـوي ابــد مــا حسبـهـا*

----------


## solav

صحيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي  يييييييييييييييييييح
ايه دنيا

----------


## solav

على العموم مشكوره اختي

----------


## نور الولاية

جمال الحروف انتِ
الف شكر على كلماتكــ
ودوما انابنتظار جديد ك هنا

----------

